# Alienware x51 or IMac 2012



## EchozZ (Jan 12, 2013)

i am going to get a new computer and dont know whether to get an alienware x51 or an imac 2012 21.5 inch
i am mainly going going to use a computer for every day general use, browsing, etc. And also some editing (photoshop, premiere pro, video editing, etc.) i will also be doing a bit of gaming 30% of the time so gaming isnt my FIRST PRIORITY, but for sure will do some gaming on it.

Alienware x51 I7:
INTEL CORE I7 3.4 GHz
16GB DDR3 RAM
1.5 GB GDDR5 NVIDIA GEFORCE GTX 660
1TB 7200 RPM

IMAC 2012 21.5":
2.9GHz quad-core Intel Core i5
Turbo Boost up to 3.6GHz
8GB (two 4GB) memory
1TB hard drive1
NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M with 512MB


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

MAC is a whole different world, are very expensive and software can be an issue as well as very expensive. That model is basically a laptop with an external keyboard.

Alienware are overpriced and commonly use lower quality parts. 
The Dell Alienware series is more about bling and appealing to the younger crowd.
Have you considered building your own?
We have a very good selection of suggested builds: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ams-recommended-new-builds-2012-a-668661.html


----------



## EchozZ (Jan 12, 2013)

So in the end according for what i am going to be using the computer for. What best suits me from the 2? (forget about building a pc)


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Between the two: Alienware x51


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The lesser of the two evils would be the Alienware.


----------

